# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Robo Faber, Mechanical Parts, an autonomous drawing robot determined to reproduce, Matthias Dorfelt

## Airicist

mokafolio.de/works/Mechanical-Parts

vimeo.com/user320217

----------


## Airicist

Mechanical Parts
November 6, 2013




> Mechanical Parts is a series of graphic connectors created by Robo Faber, an autonomous drawing robot determined to reproduce.

----------

